# agressive towards my boyfriend



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Please help!!! Our 8 month old golden is nipping, biting, barking, grabing pant legs, amost anything to my boyfriend. He dosen't do any of these things to me or my son. He is being dominent or what??? He stops if I corecct him, but as soon as I leave the room, he goes at it again. He also licks my boyfriend when he isn't biting...all over, head to toe!!! We have tried the grabing the back of the neck and pinning him down, we have tried distraction, keneling him, time out, not helping.... any tips ???


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the family. It sounds like you have a handful with that pup. He pretty much sounds like a Golden pup.Enjoy him now,they grow up very fast.
It sounds like your boyfriend may have played "rough" with him.I don't mean nasty or abusive,just rough housing.
Puppies have to learn how to play nice,but once they have gotten rough and tumble play,they seem to enjoy it.
I'm hoping someone will jump in and have some better tips than these.
Perhaps a longer time playing outside would tire him out.
Again,Welcome to the pack,
Shane


----------



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

It could be almost anything. As Shane suggested, it could be "rough" play. When I wake up in the morning and get ready, I spray on cologne. When I go out into my living room to greet my dog with a trip outside and food, he will become very nippy and loud trying to bite whatever he can on me (pant leg, shoes). When I come home, the cologne has worn off/down, and he is calm. He is also calm on the weekends when I sleep in late and dont introduce cologne at 7 in the morning.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

rough play could be some of it...Bear is so gentle with me but plays different with my boyfriend


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I've had some of this from Lucky. Only it was ME that was getting the overly dominate play. And it was REALLY dominate, complete with snarling, barking, nipping and running and coming back for more. He was relatively gentle with the kids. He listened to and obeyed "Alpha Dad" (my husband). And my husband plays rough. Lucky loves it, but he will control himself when my husband commands him too. 

Ok heres the frustrating part. I'm not sure WHAT exactly stopped him as I was trying so many different things. The Alpha roll didn't help. Bitter Apple spray stopped him but not really the problem as he'd devise ways to incorporate the Bitter Apple in the game....the dodge the spray game for instance...or nip her before she gets my tongue game.

I can only say that when I'd had enough, I started getting firm and put a *stop *to it FAST before he excellerated more games. I put a leash on him and trucked him to his crate for time out. This occurred several times. I'd say "go to bed" and off he'd go me pulling him along. I'd have to use the leash as he wouldnt listen to me and go on his own. All Apha Dad had to do was point and say "go to bed" and he'd trot off to his crate....but when this was my problem, I made sure it was me who made him go. 

The day I charged up to him and commanded him to go to bed, and he did it ON HIS OWN was the last day I had any problem. He never treated me like that since.

This is my story and my situation, but perhaps you can glean something that might help.


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

We had the same problem with Chloe, who is now 14 months. She would start to play with my son, Louis who is 8, then get over excited and start nipping. A friend told me about the 'alpha roll' so I told Louis what to do and within a few days Chloe completely stopped. Chloe is a big Goldie now and still plays with Louis but no nipping at all.


----------



## frechettejm (Jan 11, 2006)

what is the alpha roll?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I found this one:

http://dogs.about.com/cs/basictraining/a/alpha_roll.htm

I'm not sure if this is the Alpha Roll we're talking about....
(by posting this link, I'm not saying I agree or disagree with it's statement.....just trying to answer the question)

_*About That Alpha Roll*
From Krista Mifflin,
Your Guide to Dogs.
FREE Newsletter. Sign Up Now!
The Alpha Roll, once hailed as the premier way to prove to your dog who's "Alpha" (Boss) in the family, has been replaced by a gentler, more successful way of training. Now the Alpha Roll, besides being obsolete, has proven to be detrimental to the health and mental well-being of your dog, as well as downright dangerous to the "Roller". 

What is an Alpha Roll? 

An Alpha Roll is the act of flipping your dog onto his back, and holding his throat. Supposedly this will teach him that YOU are Alpha, and he will respect you for this. 
Wrong. 

Why The Apha Roll Is Dangerous 

Dog Park member Violetcows said it best: 

"The only reason that a dog will FORCEFULLY flip another dog over on its back is to kill the animal. By forcing an animal to submit in that way you are literally putting the fear of death into them, they think you are trying to kill them. It is not surprising that a lot of people get bit trying to do the alpha roll - the dog believes that the human is trying to kill them so they try and defend themselves. Doing this behavior to an already dominant animal can increase the likelihood of aggression. Doing this to an already submissive animal will increase the fear in that animal - leading to submissive urination and possible fear biting. Hands should never, ever be used to hurt an animal - an alpha roll does just that and its efficacy at asserting dominance is next to zero." 

Thank you Violetcows! 

Something else to consider: Think about how close your face is going to be from those teeth when you alpha roll a big dog. Not very far away. It's a dangerous position to put yourself into, and a frightening position for any dog to be in._


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I know the Alpha Roll works for some. Now for Lucky....it just made him MORE aggressive. The leash was my "alpha roll".


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm reading more on the Alpha Roll. Seems that it's not condoned like it used to be.....

But I'm still reading.

Rick


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

As I've said,the alpha roll should only be used as a last resort.
However I do not agree with the opinon quoted from the newsletter.
I have used it MANY times to control a dog as a LAST resort.Done correctly it will put you in control completely and not harm the dog. It is not a challenge or a death threat, Golden Mommies use it on puppies.(as do other animals) Staring into a dogs eyes is a challenge and will get you hurt a lot faster than a Alpha Roll.
If you do a search of this forums posts,you will find a lot of posts about it.
I feel that if you don't like it,well then don't use it,but if you have a dog who won't let you be the boss and control him,what have you got to lose by trying it.
If you are going to do it,do it all the way,you can't be gentle and make it work.
Shane


----------



## Jake9 (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, we are having the same type of problem. Our GR gets rough with my wife, much less often with me. We can tell it's not aggression, it's more of a rough play fighting. For instance, when my wife opens the gate to come into our yard, our GR will charge at her full speed and start biting, pulling on her sleeves, also he'll start humping and jumping on her, eventually he is distracted and goes away. We tried everything suggested and he just would not stop. Just a few days ago, I opened the gate to come into our yard and he started to charge me. Only difference is, I bent down to him and started rubbing and messaging all the areas he likes and he stopped immediately. I told me wife to do the same thing, she did and got the same great results . But, I'm now thinking we are creating a different type of monster:doh: . Everytime we come in, he will be expecting some "service":uhoh: . 

We'll just see how this goes for a while.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Jake9 said:


> But, I'm now thinking we are creating a different type of monster:doh: . Everytime we come in, he will be expecting some "service":uhoh:


I think your strategy sounds very positive with a healthy response from your GR. I must admit...my first response is always to push back rather then redirect. Thats something to think about.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

just an update.... the alpha roll didn't work...Bear immedatiely went submissive.no fight. so we knew it was just the rough play and not dominence. so we tried the spray bottle with water. I thought it wouldn't work because he loves water, but IT WORKED!!! we a 2 days with out any bitting,barking,jumping, etc. he is acting like a perfect gentelman. i still can't beleive it. it took about 3 sprays in the face and that was it for Bear. ihope it lasts. keep those fingers crossed !! 
I also took Bear for his first walk with the halti collar. it was touch and go for about 2 blocks, but he finally gave in and walked like a good boy, with the ocassional roll on the ground to see if it would come off  i think that will work out well for him too. my arm might stay attached after all


----------

